Every major OS maker misread Intel's docs. Now their kernels can be hacked - too_tired
======
ismaelbej
I used to participate in a team that proposed problems for mathematical
competitions for middle schoolers. The mathematical part was easy, but it took
time to find something interesting for out target students. But the really
hard part was writing the problems without ambiguities. But still after the
tests we found cases where there were misinterpretations.

If everybody is misinterpreting your documentation then probably it is your
documentation that is wrong. Intel engineers are involved in the linux open
source kernel development, if they were not able to interpret correctly those
documents then it is a bit too much to expect other to understand it
correctly.

